
Learn to Let Go: How Success Killed Duke Nukem - aj
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2009/12/fail_duke_nukem/all/1
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1008624>

Many comments there already.

~~~
aj
I'm surprised that HN did not catch it by itself.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
I think that URL got re-written by the moderators. Other URLs to this story
don't have the link to the "all pages" version, or have loads of other cruft.
It happens.

Before submitting I always look through the "new" submissions and do a search:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/newest>

<http://searchyc.com/>

